# Conducting vs. Administering Business



## shermancrabb (Aug 31, 2011)

Conducting vs. Administering Business: Why many small businesses do not succeed

This is from the introduction of a document that I am putting together as a business primer/orientation tool. It applies to many small businesses

For this discussion let us agree that ‘conducting’ business will mean generalized sales activities, relationship building, and constructing deals. This is the set of core business tactics: ‘where the rubber meets the road’ and ‘the art of the deal’.

For this discussion let us agree that ‘administering’ business will mean establishing policies and procedures, statistical analysis, quality control, industry analysis, financial planning, and strategy creation and implementation.

_The complexity of conducting business nec__essitates the adoption of business administration._


Your tactics for conducting business are like tools in a tool box. Business administration is the plans for construction. 
Most small business owners are very good at conducting business and challenged with administering business. Most often it is a matter of time. After conducting the business of the day there is barely time for sleep. Where is there time for proper business administration?

Some of the things that proper business administration can do are:
1. Lead to more effective business activities (increased revenue)
and more efficiency (higher profit margin)
2. Focus your efforts to conduct business
3. Maintain control of operations as scale increases
4. Help you focus and lead during great uncertainty
5. Maintain better cash management
6. Produce long term strategy


Best Regards,

Sherman


----------



## amandahansen (Nov 28, 2011)

shermancrabb said:


> Conducting vs. Administering Business: Why many small businesses do not succeed
> 
> This is from the introduction of a document that I am putting together as a business primer/orientation tool. It applies to many small businesses
> 
> ...


Thanx so much, sherman,good job


----------



## NotWithoutPerel (Jan 19, 2012)

Conducting your business, if is the business of printing, for example, may include fielding phone calls, taking orders, physically printing the t-shirts and packaging and shipping.

Administration is basically organizing everything from your people to your inventory to your cash flow as efficiently as possible to accomplish your company objectives.

Administration is orchestrating. It is planning, budgeting, hiring, firing, and operations control.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nikhiljoseph (Jan 8, 2016)

Administrating business needs knowledge and development. Knowledge in business and development in technology. We get knowledge from business, but need to develop technologically by Implementing software. Training the staff, introducing new things in place are challenging.
I implemented software created a change in business, it increased productivity with a difference. Selecting the best software must be our goal. I reviewed and used Zoho & quick books but selected Apptivo.


----------

